# Schools for non english speaking students



## giusy1978 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello all,
I really need some help...my family is probably moving to Dubai very soon..it was all unexpected so now I'm trying to gather as much informations as possibile specially about schools. My sons(aged 3 and 7 ) have very BASIC knowledge of english and that worries me a lot..I would really appreciate some suggestions about schools with a good esl/eal program for non speaking english students..we will probably move to umm suqueim or jumeirah..thanks in advance for any help


----------



## giusy1978 (Dec 9, 2012)

giusy1978 said:


> Hello all,
> I really need some help...my family is probably moving to Dubai very soon..it was all unexpected so now I'm trying to gather as much informations as possibile specially about schools. My sons(aged 3 and 7 ) have very BASIC knowledge of english and that worries me a lot..I would really appreciate some suggestions about schools with a good esl/eal program for non speaking english students..we will probably move to umm suqueim or jumeirah..thanks in advance for any help


 help pleaseeeee!!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

The school I am at admits children who speak little English - immersion in an English curriculum will soon bring them up to speed.

If you don't want English immersion what language would you like? 

Not sure that helps!


----------



## giusy1978 (Dec 9, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> The school I am at admits children who speak little English - immersion in an English curriculum will soon bring them up to speed.
> 
> If you don't want English immersion what language would you like?
> 
> Not sure that helps!


Thanks for your reply!!
I was looking for an american or english curriculum school ..meanwhile my son is taking english private lessons here in Italy to get used to the language..hope this will help him!! Could I ask you which school you are talking about in order to eventually apply for admission?? Thank you again


----------

